# JD 2640 swivel seat



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Good morning!

Does anyone know where I might get a swivel adapter plate for the seat on a 2640? I could even stand buying a entire new seat if it would fit.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

happyfarmer said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Does anyone know where I might get a swivel adapter plate for the seat on a 2640? I could even stand buying a entire new seat if it would fit.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Check with http://www.abilenemachine.com

Regards, Mike


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

HF - Ask a lot of questions as you go down this path. I put an aftermarket swivel seat on my 5085 this past summer. Swivel seats are not a factory option on this unit - that was my first clue that I might run into problems. I bought the seat from my dealer. The seat was advertised as a 'drop in, it is going to fit' kind of deal from both the dealer and the seat mfr. It isn't quite the installation I wanted as the seat interferes with the gear selector when I have the seat turned to the right. I should have known better than to believe what I was being told. I can/will live with the consequences but am not entirely pleased with how this all went down.

Also, if you go this route and end up with an aftermarket system, be sure to go on line and fully understand how to install it. The instructions in the box and the 'real' instructions on line were different in my case. I actually had to tear the seat and it's suspension system apart in order to tie the swivel to the seat suspension unit. That was not apparent from the printed instructions in the box.


----------



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

thats good info. appreciate it. I get the not a factory option. I just would like to take some strain off my back and neck while round baling.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Just does not seem that there would be enough room with the 3 pt. and hydraulic levers to make enough difference to justify costs on those tractors, unless you were going to move fender out then customize all the right hand controls to give more clearance.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> Just does not seem that there would be enough room with the 3 pt. and hydraulic levers to make enough difference to justify costs on those tractors, unless you were going to move fender out then customize all the right hand controls to give more clearance.


Ditto on not much room between seat & hyd controls for seat swiveling on JD 20-55 series utility tractors.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Another thought but from a safety standpoint: straddling the trans case in the normal position now swiveling assuming to the right I don't know that you would have quick access to the clutch pedal. Where do your feet go when you swivel?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I was going to add that yesterday but decided to see if he was modifying first. lol I put my feet on the center when I'm driving. Don't know why, have done it since I learned to drive. One of my drivers has hip issues and can't drive the tractor because of the center hump.


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

I was more or less forced down this path by my body. I have a titanium plate in my neck from a herniated disk repair. I found that running the tractor with my head constantly turned to the right resulted in a very stiff, painful neck at the end of the day. I also noticed that, over time, I started to twist in the fixed forward factory seat. This resulted in lower back pain issues. To be honest, I kind of struggled to walk after I got off the tractor sometimes. So, I had to take some kind of action. The ideal, perfect answer would have been to upgrade to a tractor that had a factory swivel seat. Unfortunately, that's not an option for me as my job at my primary employer is at risk due to the low cost of oil. So, making what I had work was the path I chose.

I operate my seat so that it is turned 10-15 degrees to the right. This is all that I need to be able to comfortably operate my equipment. My left foot still sits almost directly in front of the clutch. My right foot sits slightly right of tractor centerline. If I have to stop the tractor, I find myself shifting the shuttle shift to neutral while hitting the clutch/brakes at the same time. If I get in a situation that is sketchy, I simply swing the seat left to the standard position and just deal with the pain for a few minutes.

Jim is correct in that the 5 series Deere doesn't have a lot of room between the seat and shifter. I run into an interference with 2nd gear. Gears 1, 3, and 4 are no issue. Naturally I find myself wanting to be in 2nd gear a lot. I'm still tinkering with fore / aft seat position and seat height right now. I'm also assessing whether I need to shift the seat slightly off center to the left.

My solution clearly is not perfect. I didn't expect it would be. But, it allows me to run the machine comfortably which was my ultimate goal. While I want I new tractor, I can't really justify or afford one right now.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

506 said:


> I was more or less forced down this path by my body. I have a titanium plate in my neck from a herniated disk repair. I found that running the tractor with my head constantly turned to the right resulted in a very stiff, painful neck at the end of the day. I also noticed that, over time, I started to twist in the fixed forward factory seat. This resulted in lower back pain issues. To be honest, I kind of struggled to walk after I got off the tractor sometimes. So, I had to take some kind of action. The ideal, perfect answer would have been to upgrade to a tractor that had a factory swivel seat. Unfortunately, that's not an option for me as my job at my primary employer is at risk due to the low cost of oil. So, making what I had work was the path I chose.


Been there, done that kind of. I'm going to install a cab cam, one camera on the back of the tractor pointing at the pickup and the other on the back of the baler watching for idiots that don't know what a left turn signal is.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

506 said:


> My solution clearly is not perfect. I didn't expect it would be. But, it allows me to run the machine comfortably which was my ultimate goal. While I want I new tractor, I can't really justify or afford one right now.


After reading this post and the troubles you have with your back, I got to thinking how about a rear vision camera?

Here is a cheap one

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QTGXYIE/ref=asc_df_B00QTGXYIE4762566/?tag=askcom05el-20&creative=394997&creativeASIN=B00QTGXYIE&linkCode=df4

I have actually installed something similar (3 cameras) on one of my tractors (two on tractor and one on the back of my round baler). The two on the tractor, one is high so I can see over loads behind me that I couldn't before. One is low, so I can see hay going into baler or what I am cutting. The one on the round baler is so I can see the idiots that get so close behind me before passing.

Just an idea, that you may have already explored.

Larry


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, I'd just go to a cam system... it'd be easier and work better than trying to mod in a seat swivel and STILL having to keep looking over your shoulder. You can pick where to put the cam(s) and put multiple cams on watching different areas/functions if/as needed...

Later! OL J R


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

Good idea! I guess I have some research to do. Thanks guys!


----------

